# Puppy Toy Favorites



## vizslaLUvr16 (Dec 29, 2014)

Happy New Year's Eve Everyone!

Any favorite puppy toy suggestions?


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Kong Wubba. We have been through 6 or so of these in the last year. Penny loves to play tug. I figure if we get a couple months out of it then the toy was a good purchase.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Go with the KONG - as a puppy PIKE had 3 classic KONGS - 1 in his mouth & 2 in the freezer - filled with sweet potatoes or canned pumpkin - now allmost 6yrs old - kong classic - giant kong & kong bone - I always kept the reciets in the glove box of the truck - a lifetime gu - they go out & go in - no?s' asked - at the end of the day & home - the ? 4 PIKE - big toy - little toy or bone - always gets it right !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Anything West Paw, but the Frisbee is a favorite of all of our dogs.


----------



## vizslaLUvr16 (Dec 29, 2014)

R said:


> Go with the KONG - as a puppy PIKE had 3 classic KONGS - 1 in his mouth & 2 in the freezer - filled with sweet potatoes or canned pumpkin - now allmost 6yrs old - kong classic - giant kong & kong bone - I always kept the reciets in the glove box of the truck - a lifetime gu - they go out & go in - no?s' asked - at the end of the day & home - the ? 4 PIKE - big toy - little toy or bone - always gets it right !!!!!!!!!!


Do you ever encounter any tummy troubles with the sweet potato of pumpkin? I'm familiar with the peanut butter but not with the others. 

I had to get her a T-Rex shaped Nylabone too haha because it was just too cool to pass up


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Pumpkin is good for their tummies. Pumpkin is one of the things that can help regulate poos, firming up the loose ones and loosening the to firm ones. If your pup has any poo issues add pumpkin to their diet.


----------



## vizslaLUvr16 (Dec 29, 2014)

Oh that's great!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma has always had a Chuck It Kick It ball of some sort. They hold up really well and she learned fetch with it. Kong toys are really good too. They also seemed to have survived the Dharmanator.
Tough Toys are good until she figured out a weak spot and they too got Dharmanated pretty fast. They did however, keep her amused until they were unstuffed and unsafe anymore!


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Bacchus likes anything with rope on it.
A 2 liter pop bottle 1/2 filled with water with the cap on tight (outside only)
Loves ice cubes to play with.

He also likes socks, gloves, mittens, boots, slippers, hats and housecoats. (certainly not a favorite of mine)


----------



## vizslaLUvr16 (Dec 29, 2014)

Trevor, 

Do you ever have any problems with Bacchus shredding the ropes and then eating the threads?


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

Our puppy does seem to tear apart anything with string/ rope. Something that we found at Planet Dog in Maine that she loves is a string rope toy made with tightly woven fleece. For some reason she hasn't been able to destroy it! Now with her teething a little bit, I think she prefers it over some of her other toys because it's so soft.

It doesn't look like Planet Dog sells it online, but it looks something like this:
http://www.priceuswholesale.com/spu...p-187048.asp?gclid=CNDKxPaW9sICFSxgMgoddDoAGg


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

vizslaLUvr16 said:


> Trevor,
> 
> Do you ever have any problems with Bacchus shredding the ropes and then eating the threads?


hahah funny you should say that.
Yes we do and everyone he shreds.
Since xmas he has gone threw 3 rope toys


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Kong toys (various shapes and appropriate to age/ weight) to be filled with yummy treats. Our boy now knows if mom/ dad are dressed up to go outside and he gets a Kong toy, he is not coming with us. No more cries and sad eyes at the front door


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

I use old jeans -- torn into strips then braided & knotted. Easy to make and free! Nico loves them because they get really smelly (mmmm wet denim!) and they take quite a long time to fully get destroyed! I make a new one every 3 months or so. I also sometimes use a shoelace tied in there for extra tug strength.

The joy is in the destruction with these dogs!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Trevor1000 said:


> Bacchus likes anything with rope on it.
> A 2 liter pop bottle 1/2 filled with water with the cap on tight (outside only)
> Loves ice cubes to play with. He also likes socks, gloves, mittens, boots, slippers, hats and housecoats. (certainly not a favorite of mine)


Funny you mentioned it. My boy also loves mittens, slippers, hats and socks. To satisfy both of our wishes (mine, of course, being to be able to keep those items for my own use), I now ask him to deliver an item to me. So he gets to hold these items in his mouth, but only when I ask him to. For example, he brings slippers to me when I come home. I forget to mention, I demand a perfect delivery with sit in front of me and release on command only (this also helps with our preparation for obedience and field work).

For outside, one of his favourite games is playing with an empty gallon-size milk jar. He loves to run the "figure eight" style with a jar - better not be on his way though


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I found that Dharma likes her knotted ropes too. She throws them all over and hits us sometimes! They are pretty indestructible. I used to shred Mark's old Tommy Hilfiger t shirts into strips and braid them into ropes with knots. That works too. Sometimes reduce reuse and recycle is the best way to go.


----------



## vizslaLUvr16 (Dec 29, 2014)

I love all of these DIY suggestions, they're great! From what you all are saying I'm going to need as many of these toys on hand as possible, so the fact I can quickly make them myself as opposed to going to the store is wonderful. I think I'll shy away from the ropes for a bit though because I don't want the threads getting devoured and causing tummy troubles ??? :-[


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

For Bacchus its a greeting thing.
First thing in the morning slippers or socks.
Right out of the crate its a glove or hat or anything he can get as fast as he can get it.
Me or my wife gets home it the same.
We give him a hello then off to do our thing and it only lasts a few minutes.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Another fun DIY toy is a Hol-ee Roller ball stuffed with strips of fleece and cookies. We used to put the scraps leftover from making Dexter's bed in it and wrap up some milkbones to put inside too. It was like the never ending Kleenex box for dogs! He loved pulling out all the strips and we'd just restuff it as soon as he was done. Obviously, just make sure the pieces of fabric aren't small enough for them to swallow


----------



## Bowie628 (Oct 30, 2014)

dextersmom said:


> Another fun DIY toy is a Hol-ee Roller ball stuffed with strips of fleece and cookies. We used to put the scraps leftover from making Dexter's bed in it and wrap up some milkbones to put inside too. It was like the never ending Kleenex box for dogs! He loved pulling out all the strips and we'd just restuff it as soon as he was done. Obviously, just make sure the pieces of fabric aren't small enough for them to swallow


Thats a great idea! I bet Bowie would love that since he loves unstuffing his Kyjen Hide-A-Squirrel game.

We just got done playing with his Kyjen tail teaser, which is a wand toy that is great for days like today. This morning it was -9 degrees out with -25 wind chill. I believe another user mentioned being able to make your own wand toy.

Other favorite activities are getting lunch from a Kong wobbler, playing hide and seek, and getting treats from puzzle toys. Two rounds of the Trixie chess puzzle game occupies Bowie long enough for me to get dishes done. 

Bowie loves his rope toys, but I got scared after he pooped out a little ball of string. Now I keep them hidden and bring them out for special play time then take them away when he lays down with one on his dog bed with the intent to chew it.


----------

